# New Supersix on the horizon?



## vanerven (Nov 4, 2008)

Not sure if I should upgrade from my trusted SS 2009 to a SS EVO 2014. The EVO is of course a great bike but competition is fierce and the EVO is not the youngest on the block anymore. I'm wondering if I should wait another year and see what Cannondale has in stock for 2015. I know that I live now and that I shouldn't always wait until something better comes up....but I have a feeling something will happen mid 2014


----------



## Solidjake (Nov 12, 2013)

That's a thought everyone has every single year. What's next and next after that. If you really want to upgrade and like what they have this year then go for it and don't look back


----------



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

We just had the Cannondale Demo truck visit my LBS. Got the chance to take both the SuperSix Evo & 2014 Synapse for 10 mile rides. First rides for me on carbon. Been on nothing but CAADs for years. Surprised actually on how more smooth, stiff, & comfortable the Evo was compared to my CAAD10. While I was there I asked the Rep when the CAAD10 was due for an upgrade. He played coy but let on that we'll likely see a CAAD11 for the 2015 model year. Myself ? Love my CAAD10 but it's the last aluminum bike I buy. Just trying to figure out whether to go with the EVO or Synapse.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Keep your 09 Super six and wait for what Cannondale to release new product in 2015 and I still had my System & 09 Super for the moment. Can't wait to see what is next on the horizon from Cannondale.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

IMHO, wait till Cannondale jumps the aero bandwagon rather than jumping on the Evo now. Stuff like Aero tube shapes and internal cabling will make you feel that the upgrade is truly worth it. That said, the Evo HM is an outstanding bike as it is and would grace any garage.


----------



## Todd769 (Feb 21, 2009)

I say keep the great bike you have now and wait for the 2020 or maybe the 2025 to come out!.....Just think what the tech on those bikes are going to be like!!!...


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

any thoughts on when this might happen?

looks like the supersix came out in 2006 and the evo in 2011? so we'd expect the next bike in 2016?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

systemr said:


> any thoughts on when this might happen?
> 
> looks like the supersix came out in 2006 and the evo in 2011? so we'd expect the next bike in 2016?


The original SuperSix was in 2006 but it had a few updates in 2008 (most obvious was the visible lug step down of the seat tube near the top tube) and even though the name stayed the same, the 2010 SuperSix was a completely new frame compared to the previous ones. But the redesign timeline isn't necessarily very regular over time, the current Evo is still considered among the best race bikes on the market even compared to brand new models from other brands and it's still in demand, still gets great reviews so who knows when it will be changed?

I'm guessing a next update will be mostly superficial, including the fashionably correct internal cables (looks good but can be a PITA to work on) and being compatible with both mechanical and electronic groups. My Evo was just above 11lbs stock so weight is not such an issue. Geometry is telepathic, comfort is so great it almost makes endurance type road bikes useless and it's efficiency is up there! If you want a bike now, you can't go wrong with an Evo IMO, regardless of what they come up with, it'll be a wonderbike for a while.

Aero is a big trend but it was addressed to some degree going from the SuperSix to the Evo with a narrower headtube, narrower fork legs and overall tube shapes. The real world gains are not as important as what marketing people are trying to sell us though, it's really marginal gains. I find it very funny when I see a guy riding an aero road frame but with his bars super high and his body position making the whole package a lot less aero than a normal road frame with a better rider fit/position.

A disc brake version of the Evo maybe? Not for now, still illegal for racing and that's probably a market better suited for the Synapse until disc brakes and disc brake specific wheels get better...


----------



## vanerven (Nov 4, 2008)

I've decided to wait and see if C'dale comes with a new or upgraded EVO next year. Still happy with my SS 09 so no hurry. I hope however that C'dale will offer a custom paint program as I'm personally not so excited about the EVO 2014 colours (i.e. the European bikes). Black and green would be cool, something like this:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

vanerven said:


> I've decided to wait and see if C'dale comes with a new or upgraded EVO next year. Still happy with my SS 09 so no hurry. I hope however that C'dale will offer a custom paint program as I'm personally not so excited about the EVO 2014 colours (i.e. the European bikes). Black and green would be cool, something like this:


Well, that's not too far from the black/green/white of the 2014 Team Replica Evo...


----------



## vanerven (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, not too far but a bit too busy for my taste.


----------

